# Teaching kisses?



## skrillex (Jul 2, 2011)

Im sure this is an easy answer, but i was wondering for those of you that have tought your tiels "kisses" how did you do it? Im talking like you ask the bird for kisses and it will "kiss" you an maybe even make the noise. Thanks guys!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I taught lucky by saying kiss then give her one then i rewarded her with millet
I keep doing this a few times then i held out the millet while she wanted it and i said kiss and it worked
I have learned her saying sorry by giving me a kiss too when she is naughty


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ive tried numerous tricks with dally, she wont learn... just not a trick doing bird. tsuka on the other hand LOVES giving kisses! he even says it now and makes kissing noises and says hes a good boy after LOL

what i did is when he gave me a kiss i said good boy and rewarded him (in his case, head scratches was his reward)

now, i say kisses, he kisses me while making kissy noises! and he still gets headscratches after! never fails with him. its his favourite thing to do. he even gives dally kisses! she runs away but he only gives kisses to me, dally, and his mirror lol


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

These birds, I tell ya. Such a pleasure to have around.. even though they can be brats!

I tell Lulu either "give mama a kiss" or "gimme a kiss" and I make kissy sounds. Honestly, I think she does give them to me now even when I don't ask for them, but it's hard to tell. It almost feels like she is biting my lips, but not on purpose. It's just very quick when it happens. If i hold my lips to the bars of the cage she does it too.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

I am also trying to teach Scooter to give kisses. So far he just likes to get them rather than give lol. If he's in a nasty mood, hissing at me when i try to get him to step up, i just give him a kiss and he turns into a sweet little thing.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

I taught Petrie by making a kiss like sound (it kinda sounds like clicking, and now he mimics it) i tried saying kisses but he wouldnt get it. 
So i held him in front of me, and taped my nose to his beak and made the sound and now he gives kisses with either the sound or the nose tap.


----------

